# The Martin Archery Laura Francese 2010 AT Calendar



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

View the 2010 Calendar Online By Clicking here.

Download the Highres version by Clicking Here
Download the Lowres version by Clicking Here



Martin Archery and ArcheryTalk.com is proud to have Laura Francese as one of our Pro-Shooters as well as our spokesperson. Laura is an accomplished archer as well as a Buffalo Jill’s cheerleader; she participates in charity functions and makes time to recognize all her fans.

Laura will be in Columbus, Ohio during the ATA trade show and encourages everyone to stop in at the Martin Archery Booth and say hello.

To find out more about Laura and her busy Archery Schedule, check out her web site at www.laurafrancese.com.


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice!!!

Always charming and smiling with wonderful bows!!!


----------



## huntwi (Aug 30, 2009)

Always a pleasure.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Man! 

If I didn't already have the 2010 RACKS calendar, this one would be on the wall for sure.


----------



## MARTIN MAGNUM (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!


----------



## kitchbow (Dec 7, 2006)

brings tears too my eyes man -- I swear


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

looking so good.


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Man!
> 
> If I didn't already have the 2010 RACKS calendar, this one would be on the wall for sure.


May as well have both!


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Illyan said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Always charming and smiling with wonderful bows!!!


Bows...........what bows??????:wink:


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

Wow wow wow


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Can someone post the pics I have a gov block that prevents me from seeing:thumbs_do


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Nov 17, 2009)

A wonderfull example for our sport!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Illyan said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Always charming and smiling with wonderful bows!!!


Well, at least the thread started with a comment that wasnt inappropriate....sadly, it will probably go south.

I expect nothing less from a fellow WNY'er....great job on the calendar!


----------



## darkbyrd (Dec 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

txcookie said:


> Can someone post the pics I have a gov block that prevents me from seeing:thumbs_do



Just download the pdf file, works for me:wink:


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

I am currently building a calendar of hi-resolution images for a printed calendar we hope to un-vail at the ATA show.
As well as a women of AT calendar and a possible pets of AT calendar.
We will keep you posted, and happy new year all!


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Link to the free download is also on the front page of ArcheryTalk.


----------



## Haas (Oct 29, 2009)

pretty lady 4 sure


----------



## Shott1 (Jun 8, 2005)

Now yall see where my avatar came from.:wink:


----------



## sssb (Mar 13, 2008)

wow she is as beautiful as ever and the best part is she is even better in person! beautiful smile and beautiful personality! the archery world couldnt have a better person represent it! thank u laura for all u do


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

So Sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Martin knows how to do the bow business !!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

frankly ,you guys should have got a coupla tastefull bikini shots for the summer months:angry:


----------



## Spartan Hunter (Jan 9, 2010)

very nice, very nice


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## sir buckwheat (Mar 21, 2007)

This may be the first calendar I've seen where every month is my favorite....

Nice job and, as always, beautiful pictures!


----------



## NCBLAZER15 (Feb 3, 2010)

*hmmmm*

MUST have both!


----------



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

Tiffany who?....:teeth:


----------



## chadschoff (Feb 19, 2010)

NICE!!!!!:smile:


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

What will the children think?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Man!
> 
> If I didn't already have the 2010 RACKS calendar, this one would be on the wall for sure.



Where did you get that calender at?


----------



## merit (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice for sure.


----------



## scoutyp (Feb 27, 2010)

cool


----------



## lilbowhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hmmmm!


----------



## grizz12spot (Apr 8, 2005)

Laura is the real deal and a very down to earth person. a real tribute to the sport of archery. way to go laura


----------

